# Tennis tips



## bett0r (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi,

Just been following Miami, I see Kyrgios at 10.0 to win the tournament,

I don't know, I really hate the guy but I think there is good value on this bet. Medvedev hasn't been playing great since last year. Alcaraz is a big threat though (he is the second favorite to win the tournament).

Kyrgios is serving extremely well, it's very hard to break him right now. Betting on him, so I am not too mad if he wins the tournament.


----------



## qpLucas (Mar 29, 2022)

I can agree on everything what you wrote about this troublemaker...

Good luck!


----------



## qpLucas (Mar 30, 2022)

what he had done again  im sorry for your bet but this guy is... something else


----------



## bett0r (Apr 4, 2022)

qpLucas said:


> what he had done again  im sorry for your bet but this guy is... something else


Can't believe I place a bet on this asshole, won't do again.

Alcaraz was at 7.00 and it was obvious he had a better chance, what was I thinking...


----------



## bett0r (Apr 6, 2022)

I'll have a shot at Wolf 2-0 today in Houston (to beat Brouwer).

Wolf has little experience on clay but Houston is closer to a hard court. Brouwer is ranked outside the top 300 and lucked out in the qualies. 

Wolf 2-0 @ 1.94, nice odds.


----------

